# Fluval 206 wont restart suction



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Did you prime it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I primed it...now the little red piece that goes towards the input and output broke off...I guess I also need a new aqua valve...


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Check the impellor. Perhaps it broke its flippers so it still spins but the water doesn't move with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

The impellor is intact. Am I suppose to be able to get the impeller out seperately from the impeller shaft? and the shaft doesnt have the rubber tip attached?


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I had this problem before and the impeller area and itself needed cleaning. Then fill up the filter with dechrolrinated water. Also unplugging and plugging in the power cord in succession sonetimes does the trick

Lastly what we used to do with Eheims but never tried it with an fluval is turn the filter upside down while running. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

Is it safe to run the filter even if the red lever's little piece that points towards the out/inputs broke off? until I buy a replacement


----------



## rickey (May 27, 2013)

206 Manual all I can help

Rick


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

So the issue is that there is air in the input tube? So there is no good siphon going on, right? Just take the output tube, remove the nozzle, put your lips the output hose, and suck real hard (make sure there's no water int he output hose first.) I have a real problem getting my Fluval 205 primed. This is the only way I can get the thing to start working.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

I tried sucking on the output tube and it didnt start it. I replaced the impreller cover and shaft also the gasket. I also replaced the aqua valve. I felt the motor running when I plugged it in but it sounded like air was inside the canister. Now, after I plug it in I don't feel any movement :/

sigh this is really annoying


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

It has a 3 year warranty... sometimes it just gets to that point to contact customer service.


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me about that Brian! I totally forgot about that. I'll have to give them a call tomorrow. Thanks!!


----------

